# Richardson Rice Trailer parts - I need a part for Rice trailer??



## SunnyStar (7 September 2014)

Hi - we are doing up an old rice trailer and need to locate a pair of cupling dampers for an old Rice Horse Trailer and cannot seem to find them anywhere - any ideas where we may be able to locate them or anyone who still stocks old parts???


----------



## sychnant (7 September 2014)

Try these guys: http://www.ricetrailerparts.co.uk/


----------



## ROG (7 September 2014)

Cheshire Trailers 01565 873222 Paddock Hill , Mobberley  , Knutsford , WA16 7DH


----------



## Maesfen (7 September 2014)

Try these http://www.wtltrailers.co.uk/


----------



## ROG (7 September 2014)

Maesfen said:



			Try these http://www.wtltrailers.co.uk/

Click to expand...

Nice find especially this bit of their site = http://www.wtltrailers.co.uk/rice-trailer-parts/


----------



## Maesfen (7 September 2014)

Lol, I had to hunt for something when I bought my Rice Beaufort last year, these were very helpful.


----------



## milko fischer (6 August 2020)

Hello My name is Milko Fischer from Germany

https://photos.app.goo.gl/TN435MZBC7BM9rcs6

I'm currently building a foottrailer (Rice Beaufort) and I have the problem 
that I can't find any brake shoes here in Germany.
The trailer is built in 1967
I'm also still missing a spare wheel with a four-hole rim.

Do you know a supplier who can supply me with spare parts for the Rice trailer?

The brake shoes would be very important and urgent to me.

Can you give me some advice on that?

thank you in advance

Best regards
Milko Fischer


----------



## Dexter (6 August 2020)

try the Rice Trailer Owner Club on Facebook


----------



## scruffyponies (7 August 2020)

You might find it more straightforward to have the original shoes re-lined.  That way you know they'll fit.  Link below is in the UK, but I'd like to bet there'l be someone local to you who can do that sort of thing.
*https://villiersservices.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=146 *


----------

